# John R. de Witt and Jus Divinum: The Westminster Assembly & the Divine Right of Church Government



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 4, 2019)

I didn't post anything last year here but a memory on Facebook reminded me. Dr. de Witt, the author of Jus Divinum: The Westminster Assembly & the Divine Right of Church Government (1969), still a significant and valued contribution to the study of the assembly, passed away last year. I approached him I think about a reprint since originals were going for quite a bit of money. He agreed but insisted in preserving the original setting rather than reset it. So I did a careful high rez scan and paste up for a print on demand edition using a copy he sent me to destroy for this purpose. Below are links to the reprint which is available as print on demand, and the obituary. Quite a few years ago when we only had a hand full of issues of _The Confessional Presbyterian_ journal out, he sent this very kind assessment: “The three issues of _The Confessional Presbyterian_ which you kindly sent me have riveted my attention. How is it that I have come so late to a discovery of the remarkable work you have been doing these last several years? I have read many journals in the course of my increasingly long life, but none comes close to the quality and depth of yours. It is truly extraordinary. Clearly, you have persuaded gifted people to be your helpers, and they have served you–and the wider Reformed world–very well indeed. Moreover, the appearance, the artistic quality, of _The Confessional Presbyterian_ is first rate…. I have an idea that, in the years to come, serious scholars will refer to the writing you and others have done.” John R. de Witt.

John R. de Witt

Jus Divinum: The Westminster Assembly & the Divine Right of Church Government (1969; repr. 2011). http://www.lulu.com/shop/j-r-de-wit...ch-government/hardcover/product-11260215.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 4, 2019)

Chris,
Bet you can tell which one I haven't read.
Am I reading your post correctly that there are supposed to be two links and one is suppose to be to the book? I am only seeing the obituary. You know how slow I can be.

https://photos.app.goo.gl/f6Scnfqc1YrdBBTe8

I cant figure out how to insert an image. Here is the link. https://photos.app.goo.gl/f6Scnfqc1YrdBBTe8


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 4, 2019)

I forgot to put the link to the book. I'll add it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 4, 2019)

http://www.lulu.com/shop/j-r-de-wit...ch-government/hardcover/product-11260215.html


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 4, 2019)

I am still trying to figure this picture thing out Chris. Sorry. I read the one you published probably a decade ago. I purchased the other one but haven't read it yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 4, 2019)

As I said on FB, I'm determined to publish a complete redo of the one on the right, JDRE, to restore about 30% of omitted text and other improvements, in the NPSE series I'm proposing. See the Kickstarter ending Oct 9. If it fails I have a hard plan B but it sure would be nice if the fund drive succeeds. https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/naphtalipress/james-durham-a-commentary-on-revelation-13-504pp?


PuritanCovenanter said:


> I am still trying to figure this picture thing out Chris. Sorry. I read the one you published probably a decade ago. I purchased the other one but haven't read it yet.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 6309


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 4, 2019)

NaphtaliPress said:


> As I said on FB, I'm determined to publish a complete redo of the one on the right, JDRE, to restore about 30% of omitted text and other improvements, in the NPSE series I'm proposing. See the Kickstarter ending Oct 9. If it fails I have a hard plan B but it sure would be nice if the fund drive succeeds. https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/naphtalipress/james-durham-a-commentary-on-revelation-13-504pp?


I love Durham. I believe he hasn't been read enough. I gave my Old Paths copy away years ago. I love him when it he discusses Covenant Theology. I have quoted him in a few blogs. I hope you are able to get it underway.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DTK (Oct 4, 2019)

Chris, I was blessed to have Dr deWitt as my professor for all of my systematic theology courses at Reformed Seminary in Jackson. He didn't teach systematic theology, he preached systematic theology, and he was, to be sure, one of my favorite professors. He was a very gifted preacher.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

